
Show HN: Help me crowdsource a definition of Americanness - jsnider3
http://america.joshuasnider.com
======
johnhenry
This is really interesting because it forces me to think about what it means
to be "American" based on what I know (or don't know) about two countries.
Occasionally, I know enough about each country to make an informed decision,
but often, all I have to go with are the locations as given by the webpage,
and my own personal familiarity as to whether or not I've heard the name.
Statistically, this should average out among the number of participants, but I
wonder what strategies others use to answer the question?

~~~
jsnider3
Thanks, I'm looking forward to seeing what the results look like, once I get
enough people to submit.

